# Roof cleaning - where to get it done.



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I have read the threads here regarding the types of ladders and techniques for cleaning the roof of a motorhome but what I am looking for is someone else to do it! I have a campervan, so not too high or huge but neither of us is keen on legging it up ladders to clean the roof. We have tried cleaning it from the inside but it does make a mess. We have also tried feeding the hose up to an upstairs room but can't get the leverage to have a good scrub. 

There must be a commercial outfit somewhere that offers this service. None of our local car washing centres has the equipment to reach the roof.

Anyone know of anywhere, please?

Autumn


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

If you go to any of the motor home shows, they will have mobile van cleaners that will clean your roof.


Peter.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Autumn, 

If you Google "Motorhome/Caravan Cleaners" in Essex you will find numerous contacts.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

As a 78 year old - where's 'Bob-a-Job' Week when you need it ?


:smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

KeithChesterfield said:


> As a 78 year old - where's 'Bob-a-Job' Week when you need it ?
> 
> /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile.png


Jeez we hated folk like that when BaJ week came along.

Terry


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

*Roof cleaning*

Thanks for the responses. Useful to know about the motorhome show service. I will also search for motorhome cleaners.


----------

